# Thelin-Thompson Wood Burning Gnome Stove



## mxitman (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi, I've been lurking on here for some time, thanks for all the info I've gotten from everybody. Thought I would finally get a membership and try to contribute a little. 

We are moving soon and I have an old wood stove that came with our house, it's unique and I thought it to be the common Thelin Gnome pellet stove, but after digging it out from the basement it looks to be a wood burner I took some measurements and it doesn't measure up to the gnome stove that's made today I also did not find any pellet components. Not much info I can find other than it looks to be like the Parlour model that's made today. 

It's rough measurements are 20-21" wide x 48" or so, I took a few pictures and any insight or possible value would be great, I really appreciate it. Not sure if it's worth to keep it and move it or just sell it.


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2014)

That's a beauty. I have no idea what it's worth. But I would guess with a little fixing up (replace mica and the missing hinge pin) maybe $500 to the right buyer? The mica is called isenglass and is still available in sheet form. You might be able to find a hinge pin or maybe a rivet that will fit. 
https://www.lehmans.com/p-3328-mica-the-original-isinglass.aspx


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 26, 2014)

cool stoves
made right across the road from our shop here in Grass Valley
my buddy worked there 20 yrs ago, maybe he assembled your stove


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2014)

Were they still using isenglass then?


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 26, 2014)

Not sure..
and it might have been 30yrs ago my buddy worked there. He told me about receiving barrels of gnome legs and polishing on them for days at a time..
he past away recently or i'd ask him


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2014)

Sounds like the kind of work I was doing a long while ago, polishing hand made hard disks.


----------



## mxitman (Feb 26, 2014)

Is it ok to put regular wood-stove type glass instead of the using the mica?


----------



## begreen (Feb 27, 2014)

Possibly, if the window holders can handle the much thicker glass. I'm not sure if that would detract from its sale value or not.


----------



## GENECOP (Feb 27, 2014)

She's a beauty, Congrats...


----------



## arbutus (Mar 1, 2014)

Those stoves just look cool.  I'd keep it if I owned one.


----------



## dlj (Mar 1, 2014)

You can try and replace the mica with glass. There can be problems with clearance. But mica works really well and will last for many years as long as you don't poke something through it. I'd just replace the mica if it were my stove. It's cheap, easy to do and long lasting...

dj


----------



## Ckh88 (Nov 17, 2014)

excellent. The folks at Thelin sent me a manual sometime ago for mine, it was used maybe 4 or 5 times to clear the chimney in the 28 years it was in a house at North star before the folks gave it to us during a renovation. Gorgeous stoves. Wish there was more info on them!


----------

